# How do you know how many 5 stars ?



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

How does someone know how many 5 star, 3 star or whatever starts they have?


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

At the risk of sounding like a jerk, it's easier than ever now to find out how many 5-stars you have... that said, they just changed the ratings screen to take away the radio of 5-stars vs. total rated rides and lifetime rides. Unless they roll the app back at some point, you'll have no way of knowing anymore.


----------



## wynn (Jun 20, 2016)

I just got that update. Can you still track your rides online? I see what they are trying to do, but I hate losing that info in the app.


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

vegasheat said:


> How does someone know how many 5 star, 3 star or whatever starts they have?


In the app you should clearly see how many 5-star trips you have. We've never been able to see what non-5 star trips were rated. We used to see number of lifetime trips and number of rated trips so you could infer how other trips were rated. They've now removed lifetime and rated trip numbers from the app to obscure the data that goes into the ratings calculation. I expect there is now no way they'll provide that info to us. You will have to track lifetime trips yourself by keeping track offline from your weekly pay statements but I expect they will no longer provide us with how many trips have been rated. FYI, my long-term experience is that about 75% of my trips are rated.

This is the Uber way. Instead of finding productive solutions to flawed systems like their ratings methodology they just find a way to be less transparent to meet their goal, in this case downplaying the Driver rating. In Chicago, we have another great example of this where Uber does not display passenger ratings to us although we still have to rate every passenger at end of trip. Its a long story....


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

wynn said:


> I just got that update. Can you still track your rides online? I see what they are trying to do, but I hate losing that info in the app.


Per my post above, I believe we will have to keep a tally of lifetime trips ourselves from weekly pay statements. I expect that number of rated trips is now gone and I do not expect Uber will provide that to you, even if you ask. You might try and see what they say.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

WestSubDriver said:


> Per my post above, I believe we will have to keep a tally of lifetime trips ourselves from weekly pay statements. I expect that number of rated trips is now gone and I do not expect Uber will provide that to you, even if you ask. You might try and see what they say.


I suggest that we ask our totals after every trip or when waiting for a ping, repeatedly. Eventually they will bring it back.

Ive done it 15 or so times already. Ive gotten absurd unrelated replies to litetime trips and 500 rated. I have triplw that plus but... i had one csr tell me they have no access to total rated trips. I still email after just about every trip. Copy paste, it takes 15 seconds.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

As wk1102 said, you can request a breakdown of your lifetime/500-trip ratings by sending Uber support an email. It may take several messages until you get a CSR that understand what you're asking for.



> ##- Please type your reply above this line -##
> 
> Your request ([omitted]) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.
> 
> ...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DocT said:


> As wk1102 said, you can request a breakdown of your lifetime/500-trip ratings by sending Uber support an email. It may take several messages until you get a CSR that understand what you're asking for.


Did they send you actual lifetime or tje last 500?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I believe it's just the last 500. I haven't hit the 500 mark yet, and only 70% of my pax rates me.


----------

